# Kapampangan: Atya lapa detang gamit ng Jim? Detang pamisali na.



## lonniea

Hi,

I've received this message and apparently it is not Tagalog but a dialect.
Can someone please translate this message for me?

Atya lapa detang gamit ng Jim? Detang pamisali na.Jerry ini.

Thanks very much.


----------



## rempress

Yes it is a local dialect. It's Kapampangan.
It means:
Are Jim's stuff still there? Those he is selling. This is Jerry.

That's it.


----------



## lonniea

thank you very much


----------

